# 1951 Ford 8N



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello All,

Well, she's running now! What a relief. I need to change the oil. Having a difficult time getting the drain plug out. But, I'll perservere.

Mike Cripps


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear you got it running! Still have any damage to fix? or is it ready to go to work?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to here you got it running:thumbsup: You have any pictures of it:question:


----------



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Yeah, I have a couple of pics. They show the 8N as she came off the flat bed. Pretty sad!

I'll get them up in the next day or so. Right now I'm trying to remove the oil pan drain plug. UGH! It's stuck!

The tractor has seen it's last work day, Joe. She's just for fun and after the cleaning and painting, for parades and such!

Mike Cripps


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome abord Mike.


Glad to hear you got her going. 


I ran into the problem of not getting the plug off also with mine. I ended up using a big ol' pipe wrench.


----------



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey All,

Here is my first try at uploading a pic of the "HULK" as my grandson calls it.

If you can see them, the hood and the radiator are repro parts. The originals were crushed.

Mike


----------



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

OOPPSS! Wrong Pic.

Try this.

Mike Cripps


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like the south end of a north bound dinosaur.

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I think he has some Skeletons in his closet.:smiles:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Frame and front axle are OK? Looks like it took a pretty good hit!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thats better, 

Looks like it's not too bad.....considering. Glad to have another one saved from the parts pile.

Great pix, Mark


----------



## mikeyc1953 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey guys,

Gramma and I took the "grandmonkeys" to the Museum of Science and Industry in Tampa recently. I gave the digital camera to the kids to take whatever pics they wanted. Yes. That was the south end of a north bound dinosaur!

The front end only had minor damage. No broken cast pieces! Thank goodness! I had to put on new front tires and replace the timing gear cover. The fenders are badly wrinkled. The tree fell across them as well. Since they are the original, I'll try to rehab them. 

Mike Cripps


----------

